# Veritas skew rabbet block plane



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Fridge, you are a man of few words…. lol
Can you elaborate on the fettling? What was off or needed it. I have been considering one but would like more info. The fettling, what features you liked, what you didn't. Is it right handed or lefty handed? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Right hand I'm pretty sure

They have 2 setscrews to adjust the iron to the rabbeting edge and another to limit lateral adjustment. It makes it a lot easier to sharpen and get it back to work.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've got a set. I bought when they had the seconds on sale. I use them a lot. I love them.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

My fettling patience is extremely limited due to my sub-par mental capacity, not that you asked. Happy it fits the bill for you.

Thanks Fridge.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana (Apr 12, 2015)

Hey good buddy. I got the same plane recently. I may needy out to show me how to get it going.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I'd be happy to bud.


----------

